# Applying for uk spouse visa but has been deported help



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I totally wish I knew all of this and new about this forum about 2 months ago. My husband and I didn't know the right way to go about settling in the UK and I didn't know about this expat forum at the time so we asked a solicitor in the UK. We were wrongly advised and was told we could enter the uk and apply for settlement in the UK. Since we listened to the solicitors thinking ok well he should know, that's what I did. I went to the uk as visitor told them I was there seeking settlement with my British husband. 
As most of you already know, yes I was detained and deported. I HAD to return to US to apply for spouse visa. Please I hope no one makes this mistake, I can't tell you how many times I wish we would have known first so we didn't have to waste more money and time. 

As of now I have just applied for my spouse visa and we are patiently waiting for the approval(I hope)! We have all the correct documents and evidence needed so I'm not worried about proving our relationship as its true and genuine, and the finance for both of us is not an issue but I am worried about the mistake of getting deported, but hey it's not like I tried to sneak in illegally I straight up told them what I was there for, shame on me I guess for not knowing.

Has this happened to anyone? It was an honest mistake and we didn't know, we both even included in our letters what happened and our sincerest apologies. Please help, this is the only thing I'm worried about if my visa gets denied because of this. 
Share


----------



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never had this happen to me, no. But then we always kinda knew what the process was.. it was just those little details we didn't. I'm so so sorry a solicitor did this to you. 

I suppose it's just best to get everything you can with the supporting documents, tell them all about the situation like you have (I think there might've been a part of the application that asked if you've been deported or rejected before) and then hope for the absolute best. I really really really hope that this mistake is not something that'll be detrimental. I really hope the Immigration Officer will just be good with it. No one should have to pay so dearly for an honest mistake. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

lalchicy said:


> I've never had this happen to me, no. But then we always kinda knew what the process was.. it was just those little details we didn't. I'm so so sorry a solicitor did this to you.
> 
> I suppose it's just best to get everything you can with the supporting documents, tell them all about the situation like you have (I think there might've been a part of the application that asked if you've been deported or rejected before) and then hope for the absolute best. I really really really hope that this mistake is not something that'll be detrimental. I really hope the Immigration Officer will just be good with it. No one should have to pay so dearly for an honest mistake. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.




Oh yes it did ask in the application if you had been deported and I clearly explain everything, like I said we aren't trying to hide anything, I never gave immigration a hard time and I never acted out, I understood I was wrong and just accepted the fact that I had to return to apply correctly for the visa. I'm just so nervous and all I want is to be with my husband. thank you for your support and prayers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have done everything right in applying for your spouse visa. Just sit tight and wait for a favourable outcome. While ignorance of the rule is no excuse, they will know your case was one of naive ignorance and not fraud or dishonesty.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You have done everything right in applying for your spouse visa. Just sit tight and wait for a favourable outcome. While ignorance of the rule is no excuse, they will know your case was one of naive ignorance and not fraud or dishonesty.




Ok thanks I hope so


----------

